# Aurora Dracula: Who wants to share?



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm building up an original Aurora Dracula for my sister as a Halloween display. 

Who wants to share pics or techniques regarding their built-ups? Advice on putting together that darned cape would also be appreciated.

Cheers

- Murph


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Is this the lastest Revell reissue, with new head sculpt?
I have an original first run head from a 1962 canadian hard box, if you are interested.The detail is so crisp and vivid, not like the 1969 glow version with soft detail.glued them in place, then sand and putty, the figure was covered with plastic wrap, to keep it clean.
I painted the front cape halves first before assembling.Not that hard at all, just time consuming.

Here is mine, nothing fancy at all, just straight airbrushing, and dry brush for base, this is a canadian first run hardbox kit 1962.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

buzz

You've mentioned these Canadian boxes a few times now. Is there any qualitative difference in the models themselves, that is, between the Canadian models and the American ones? Or is it just in the box/the packaging? And what are those differences?

thanks


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Frankie Boy said:


> buzz
> 
> You've mentioned these Canadian boxes a few times now. Is there any qualitative difference in the models themselves, that is, between the Canadian models and the American ones? Or is it just in the box/the packaging? And what are those differences?
> 
> thanks


Same kits, just some molded in different colors from the us issues.

BRIAN


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built this version from the current reissue, although I swapped out the original style head...

The cape isn't a huge deal. I built the model in a few sub assemblies like the legs, torso and arms, and the hands and head which I painted separately. 




























I hand painted the black and white using Poly Scale acrylics. The red was a Testors ship paint acrylic red. Its the best brush painting red I have ever found! The skin tones were done with a mix of Testors ship series Verdigris (a funny blue green) and Poly Scale flesh. The base is various acrylic earth and green colors. 

I painted the three parts of the cape separately from the body of the figure. Then, I glued the back panel in place and when dry, glued the two front parts in position. There is a gap across the top but a little filler there took care of it and some touch up with the black paint covered it up. Not a big deal.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Frankie Boy said:


> buzz
> 
> You've mentioned these Canadian boxes a few times now. Is there any qualitative difference in the models themselves, that is, between the Canadian models and the American ones? Or is it just in the box/the packaging? And what are those differences?
> 
> thanks


Also the Canadian instructions are different, especially in the later softbox monsters.
The Lost in Space 419 Canadian I had, as moulded in silver, the 420 is moulded in silver and tan.
I have a rare Canadian 420 built, but have a USA 419 moulded in a buff colour.
The Canadian hardbox are very rare, they were the first run, like I said, the detail on the Dracula is just amazing.
Randy
Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

You can construct and paint the cape first, using the (unpainted) torso to give it the right shape, and later slide the painted torso into the cape and add the legs.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

buzz

So the colour of plastic was different with the Canadian versions. Got it.
The instructions were different, but how? You mean because they would have been in French and English?
And when you talk about the Canadian "hardboxes", were the American boxes relatively "soft"? I'm from Canada, so growing up with these things I didn't know any different. I just assumed that when you got an Aurora monster model, they were packaged the same way here as they would have been south of the border. Or perhaps that isn't what you mean at all when you're referring to the Canadian hardboxes. ???

thanks


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Oh and one more thing: are you saying that the detail on the Canadian models were better than the American versions?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Frankie Boy said:


> buzz
> 
> So the colour of plastic was different with the Canadian versions. Got it.
> The instructions were different, but how? You mean because they would have been in French and English?
> ...


I will post pic comparisons of box and instructions, later on when I get some free time.I will start a ne thread on this subject, instead of hi jacking Murph's thread.
Randy


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Frankie Boy said:


> Oh and one more thing: are you saying that the detail on the Canadian models were better than the American versions?


No, detail on first runs are the same for USA and Canadian.
USA versions never has a softbox for long boxes.

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos Randy and Nick on a pair of great looking build ups! Here's a Dracula I did for a friend. It's' the recent R/M kit with a leftover head from a previous release. I painted the cape pieces seperate, glued them into place and cleaned up the seam with some bondo.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> Is this the lastest Revell reissue, with new head sculpt?
> I have an original first run head from a 1962 canadian hard box, if you are interested.The detail is so crisp and vivid, not like the 1969 glow version with soft detail.glued them in place, then sand and putty, the figure was covered with plastic wrap, to keep it clean.
> I painted the front cape halves first before assembling.Not that hard at all, just time consuming.
> 
> Here is mine, nothing fancy at all, just straight airbrushing, and dry brush for base, this is a canadian first run hardbox kit 1962.


...nothing fancy, he says...Randy your "nothing fancy" is something some of us strive to reach! Very nicely rendered!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a couple of original Aurora Draculas I'm building, but had to borrow parts from a PL reissue. 

Thanks to all who replied, and a special thanks to those who posted pictures of their most excellent work! One picture is worth a thousand words.

As for hijacking my thread: hijack away. I'm always interested in side information.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi, Here is one you may want to consider or get ideas from. I used a resin replacment head and slightly modified one of the moebius nosferatu bases. Enjoy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

About 2 years ago I picked up the Revell Dracula kit with that newer sculpted head, which honestly I wasn't too fussy over...but I saw somrthing in the face that to me looked more like anguish and fear...so working on that premise... I plunged a stake through his heart...
So here is my take on the Newer Revell Dracula kit...I called it...
...The Death of Dracula...
It made the Front Cover of Psycho Styrene...















































The eyes on this kit were painted, before I discovered decals
Cheers Mates...
Mcdee...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

tracy.net said:


> Hi, Here is one you may want to consider or get ideas from. I used a resin replacment head and slightly modified one of the moebius nosferatu bases. Enjoy!


Very cool bash, and it works. I like the way you think!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

More beauteous kits! More cool ideas! Glad I have a few of these to play around with.

[Note to self: seal paint jobs you're happy with using Testor's Dullcoat as soon as possible. Else you might drop a part into the water you've been using to rinse your paintbrushes in - thus removing the paint you had just been admiring. Sigh.].


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Tracy.net-- your work is stunning!

I made mine what... must be 2-3 years ago. Bought the Posthumous replacement head and remade the cape, reposed the arm. Wanted to make a huge base, but realized it would have been way too big, so I made a stair or two for him to stand on. First model I used my airbrush on, IIRC.

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff38/jgoldader/Magellan/Revell Dracula/?albumview=slideshow


Humorous anecdote: I had finished painting the Count, and was drilling a hole in the bottom of his foot to place a pin to attach him to the base. Had my thumb on top of the foot to steady the kit, set the Dremel on "puree" and...

Well, when it was over, I had a hole in the foot all right, and a matching one in my thumb, too; and had dropped Dracula to the floor, where he broke apart. Cape came off, head came off, fingers broke off... Had to rebuild him to get the pics you can see above.

And I CAN'T WAIT for the Moebius kits! 

Jeff


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys for the very kind words ! I am to also looking forward to the new moebius kit, just wish moebius would produce a classic Barnabas in 1/8 scale they would look great together! Tracy


----------

